# "Formatierungs-Tags" parsen



## Püppi (5. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen String parsen, in dem HTML-Formatierungs-Tags stehen. Diese sind z.B. *, ,[sup] etc. Ich möchte diese z.B. in eine Hashmap einlesen (Typ, String)

Gibt es dazu eine vorgefertige Lösung?*


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2007)

Das sind keine html Formatierungen


----------



## merlin2 (5. Sep 2007)

Aber HTML-ähnliche Formatierungen.


----------



## Püppi (6. Sep 2007)

Dann halt css - eine Antwort wäre mir aber lieber gewesen :-(


----------

